# XBOX 360 Headset Problem



## matthewaters (Nov 26, 2008)

My son was using his XBOX 360 (bluetooth?) headset and when switching between voice mail and a game it went dead. It wont charge do you have any ideas?


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

... that doesn't sound too good... Did you try charging it on a different usb port or better yet plug it into a computer?


----------



## matthewaters (Nov 26, 2008)

It has a charger that plugs into the wall no usb no computer.


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay, I am assuming that the headset you have is not the standard Wireless Headset made by Microsoft.


----------



## matthewaters (Nov 26, 2008)

It is a Microsoft woreless headset. It may be an earlier version but I can see no where you can plug it into a USB port to charge. It came with Microsoft charger 5.3V


----------

